# Best insurance company most of you use?



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Wondering which is the best insurance company to go for with my R35 

I would want one that would guarantee the market value of it should something bad happen, as most now will just give you bottom book price of trade value. 

Thanks


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Oh and one that doesn't mind if you do decide to modify it as I will declare the mods obviously.


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

Im with Pace Ward,had all my performance cars with them and best price i could find


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I've been using Admiral for a number of years (with the annual renewal argument of course!). Three performance cars for just under £800 this year - but I am a fossil.
They also seem unperturbed by declaration of Mods...


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm with Pace Ward too, underwritten by Zenith. They are OK with modifications and good customer service.

Admiral are I think one of the cheapest, several owners use them. They are, however, sometimes "fussy" (i.e. inconsistent) in what they will insure, and why.

Take a look in the Insurance section of the Forum on here, you'll get a sense of actual quotes/recommendations for insurers.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Admiral had best quote for me on comparison site. £930 something.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

it does vary 

my2020 £650 FC


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

r33brett said:


> Wondering which is the best insurance company to go for with my R35
> 
> I would want one that would guarantee the market value of it should something bad happen, as most now will just give you bottom book price of trade value.
> 
> Thanks


If it’s a new car then GAP might be something to look at.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Admiral and Performance Direct have been the most competitive for my 2017 TE over the last 3 years. I'm giving Paceward a try atm.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

There is one downside to Admiral. They charge for variation calls, saying its better to do them online. Sounds great but I inevitably find that what I want to cant be done online so then I'm back to the chargeable support call. My suggestion that I shouldn't pay the call charge because their system wont let me do it online falls on deaf ears...


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

Just had a quote for a MY17 from Darwin via confused.com £327


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

deano555 said:


> Just had a quote for a MY17 from Darwin via confused.com £327


That looks v cheap 👍


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

i am with PaceWard but have been with Admeral in the past with no issues. Both are good with mods.


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

besty said:


> That looks v cheap 👍


I'm old 😁


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

deano555 said:


> I'm old 😁


So am I... My B'ham post code and mods may not help.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

I've tried Reis, Paceward and a few comp sites. I'm with Admiral and they just offered me a price of £738 which is the best I could find. Given that I have a clean record, 14 years NCD and a restricted mileage that still seems a lot.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

besty said:


> I've tried Reis, Paceward and a few comp sites. I'm with Admiral and they just offered me a price of £738 which is the best I could find. Given that I have a clean record, 14 years NCD and a restricted mileage that still seems a lot.



Yes it does. 
Have you tried Elephant and Axa?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Arent Admiral and Elephant the same company...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

JohnFK said:


> Arent Admiral and Elephant the same company...


I'm not sure but worth trying both as quotes always seem to be different


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

JohnFK said:


> Arent Admiral and Elephant the same company...


They are.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

TREG said:


> Yes it does.
> Have you tried Elephant and Axa?


I should add that I use a Ghost 2 and not a tracker. That rules out some insurers and the mods restrict done others. My B'ham post code doesn't help.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I would try both of them as I've had different figures from each of them


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

👍


----------



## Weeked (Jun 11, 2021)

I use A-Plan for my 2014 stage 4.25. Insured for £55k and 10k miles per year I pay £600 .I do have clean record and another daily car .


----------

